# Kde 4.3.0

## Kunigunde

Hallo, 

ich habe KDE 4.3.0 installiert und alles ist wunderbar, läuft immer noch. In regelmässigen Abständen habe ich einen emerge --update world durchgeführt. Alles war OK. Jetzt komme ich aus dem Urlaub und gebe emerge --update world ein und erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=kde-base/kfmclient-4.3.1:4.3[-kdeprefix]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kfmclient-4.3.1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Theo Chatzimichos <tampakrap@gentoo.org> (1 Sep 2009)

# Mask KDE 4.3.1, mask will be removed as soon as its

# release is announced in kde.org

# kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-4.3.1 <--- not ready yet by upstream

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "kde-base/konqueror-4.3.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

Klar, kfmclient-4.3.1 barucht auch die kde-libs 4.3.1.  Installiert habe ich die 4.3.0

Bei der Basis Installation war Kongueror dabei. 

Meine Fragen: Wieso wird dieses Programm installiert, wozu benöige ich es?

Was kann ich tun, damit ich aus dieser Nummer rauskomme?

Danke

Kuni

----------

## Klaus Meier

KDE 4.3.1 ist ja schon im Portage drin, aber noch hardmasked. Vielleicht hast du dir gerade zu dem Zeitpunkt die Pakete aktualisiert, als die package.mask noch nicht aktualisiert war. Mach doch noch mal ein emerge sync.

Hat man manchmal, dass sich da einige neue Pakete installieren wollen und die beim nächsten Mal wieder zurück wollen, weil die package.mask noch nicht aktuell war.

----------

## mv

[Posting, das versehentlich hierher statt ins Diskussionsforum unter "Warum noch KDE?" ging]Last edited by mv on Wed Sep 02, 2009 11:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## astaecker

@Kunigunde

kde-base/kfmclient ist ein neues Paket, weshalb es nicht in deiner Liste auftaucht, die du wahrscheinlich nutzt, um KDE 4.3 zu demaskieren. Also entweder das Paket in die Liste mit aufnehmen oder etwas warten.

@mv

Keiner hat dich nach deiner Meinung gefragt. Die hat nichts mit dem Problem, weshalb Kunigunde diesen Thread aufgemacht hat.

----------

## mv

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> @mv
> 
> Keiner hat dich nach deiner Meinung gefragt. Die hat nichts mit dem Problem, weshalb Kunigunde diesen Thread aufgemacht hat.

 

Ja, sorry, das Posting ging versehentlich in den falschen Thread.   :Embarassed:   Ich lösche es und poste es in den richtigen.

Edit: Löschen kann ich ältere Beiträge nicht mehr; habe jetzt nur den Inhalt entfernen.

----------

## Kunigunde

Hallo,

das kann hinkommen, installiert habe ich kde 4.3.0 über das Overlay kde-testing und nun ist es in der Portage enthalten.

Das Overlay kde-testing habe ich schon entfernt.

Jetzt habe die Package.keyword angesehen und den Eintrag 4.3 auf 4.3.0 erweitert. emerge -a update world

mit dem Ergebnis das ich kde 3.5 installieren soll. Ich werde es wieder auf 4.3 zurückändern.

Was muss ich anstellen damit ich kein Update auf 4.3.1 machen muss? 

mfg

Kuni

----------

## astaecker

Den Eintrag, den du von 4.3 auf 4.3.0 geändert hast, war wahrscheinlich keine Versionsnummer, sondern eine Slotnummer. Und da es kein Slot 4.3.0 gibt, ist damit der Eintrag für Portage nicht zutreffend. Somit wurde KDE4 nicht demaskiert und deshalb wollte Portage die stabile Version von KDE - 3.5.10 - installieren.

Wenn du nur KDE 4.3.0 haben möchtest, kannst du keine Slots nutzen, sondern musst wirklich Versionsnummern angeben (weil zum Slot 4.3 alle Versionen aus 4.3.x passen). Also aus:

 *Quote:*   

> kde-base/kdelibs:4.3

 

mach

 *Quote:*   

> ~kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.3.0

 .

----------

## Kunigunde

Hallo arlsair,

das hört sich doch gut an. Ich werde die package.unmask editieren aber vorher noch habe ich versucht auf 4.3.1 zu gehen und erhalte dann folgende Nachricht:

kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.1 is blocked by kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.1

Das ist aber garnicht installiert. Wie kann sich dann das Packet blocken?

Alles sehr interressant

mfg

kuni

----------

## Josef.95

 *Kunigunde wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> habe ich versucht auf 4.3.1 zu gehen und erhalte dann folgende Nachricht:
> 
> kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.1 is blocked by kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.1
> ...

 Das kann so nicht sein, da ist sicher ein Tippfehler dabei.

poste doch bitte direkt die konsolen Ausgabe, mitsamt des eingegebenen Befehls.

----------

## 3PO

Nur mal so am Rande....

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine einigermaßen aktuelles HowTo für die Installation von KSE-4.3.x unter Gentoo?

Das was ich bisher gefunden habe funktioniert irgendwie nicht.......   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Marlo

http://www.linuxized.com/2009/08/kde-4-3-is-here-quick-gentoo-upgrade-guide/#guide

----------

## tuam

 *Kunigunde wrote:*   

> Hallo arlsair,
> 
> das hört sich doch gut an. Ich werde die package.unmask editieren aber vorher noch habe ich versucht auf 4.3.1 zu gehen und erhalte dann folgende Nachricht:

 

Unmask brauchts eigentlich nicht mehr, weil KDE 4.3.x inzwischen nur noch keyworded ist. Hat mich vor ein paar Tagen auch ein paar Nerven gekostet, weil die 4.3.1-ebuilds vor dem Release da waren...

FF,

Daniel

----------

## 3PO

Thx @ Marlo,

damit gehts wirklich sehr einfach.   :Wink: 

----------

## Kunigunde

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Denkansätze, die mir sehr geholfen haben die Lösung zu finden.

als ich KDE 4.3.0 war es ja im KDE-TESTING. Für die Installation gab es ein WIKI und ein package.keyword Datei. 

Ich musste den Inhalt der package.keyword Datei in package.mask und in die package.unmask kopieren.

Danach waren noch einige Blockiereungen vorhanden, dieses waren aber nur Schreibfehler.

Und?

Siehe da es tut. 258 Pakete. Der Rechner werkelte das ganze Wochenende.

Super

Danke an Alle

Kuni

----------

